# Make own "chips" ??



## marctrees (Nov 11, 2016)

I am poor, and live 35 miles to closest store with wood chips.

I have my first smoker coming UPS next week, MES analog.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Masterbuilt-30-Analog-Smoker-with-Red-Door/53257980

After I wash it inside W/ Acetone rags to remove any petroleum process/ shipping oil, , then Dawn solution, hose out super good, let drip out few hours,  THEN "season" few hours on highest heat, then Lard inside after a few hours on High, want to do a 14 lb Turkey next day

Question is -----  Need wood for the tray.

We have a long 3" diameter dry oak branch, So idea is cut it in 3/8" - 1/2" thick cookies w miter/ chop saw, and lay them single flat layer in the stock chip pan?

I will be getting an AMNPS/Mailbox/Auber down the road, but not for the first few smokes of "easy" meats.

And, will probably be improving the overall in/out  "venting"  

You probably have never made homemade cookies, but based on your experience your opinion please.

So, talk to me about the "cookies" vs going on a trip to buy chips.        Thank you all,    Marc


----------



## marctrees (Nov 12, 2016)

Bueller ...??

Bueller ......??

Anyone ?

Marc


----------



## cmayna (Nov 12, 2016)

If you can cut slices using a chop saw or anything without needing oil and let them dry out (age),  I don't see why you can't do it.  I sometimes buy  large alder and apple branches from our local wood man and then slice them up on my table saw into wafers.  Have used them in both my gasser and big chief smokers.

But your title says "make own chips"?   Not sure how one would do that based on the size of chips that we normally see in a bag.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 12, 2016)

I make my own wood chunks with a chop saw, and I think your idea would work.

But you would have to slice them very thin, And then they would break up into chips.

Al


----------



## cmayna (Nov 12, 2016)

Here's some of my apple wafers. I then normally chop them into thirds or more with a BFH and a chisel.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marctrees (Nov 12, 2016)

For my application (stock pan in stock MES)  How thick should I slice disks?

Branch already couple years old.

And break up w chisel + hammer, or leave as disks laid one layer flat in pan?

CMayna - I assume you know all about kickback on a tablesaw ?

I got an old USA Powermatic , would not do that myself.

Just don't want an Old Goat to lose fingers.

Marc


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 12, 2016)

Marctrees said:


> For my application (stock pan in stock MES)  How thick should I slice disks?
> 
> Branch already couple years old.
> 
> ...


If you want them to be "Chips", cut them thin enough that you are able to break them into small pieces.

Also I was a Cabinetmaker for 40 years, and cutting limbs on a Table Saw or a Miter--Chop saw is completely different than milled wood pieces.

The Miter saw is the safest, but be very careful how you lay a crooked limb against the fence---If there is any slack, it will kick pretty good.

Bear


----------



## cmayna (Nov 12, 2016)

Marc,

I've been using my table saw for way too many years.   I know it's as well as my own limitations.


----------



## marctrees (Nov 12, 2016)

CMayna -  I did overall figure that, but just being cautious.    Marc


----------



## cmayna (Nov 12, 2016)

Besides, if you look carefully at the pic I submitted, you will see that the cuts are straight which a table saw cannot provide so with those pieces of apple I did infact use a fine tooth chop saw.


----------



## marctrees (Nov 12, 2016)

Ya, and like you said, on chop saw, the branch needs to bear against the bed AND fence, where you are cutting, at THAT position on the saw.

Meaning behind the blade.

So rotate the branch to correct position as needed when cutting it up.

Always keep in mind to position wood so cut cannot get pinched as it progresses.

I'm not tellin you, CMayna, you know, I mean for future readers of this thread.     Marc


----------



## sundown farms (Nov 13, 2016)

I have not tried the "cookie" approach but have tried ~1/2" squares made by splitting the slices with a large wood chisel. They did not smoke as the MES heating element does not stay on long enough to get them to smoldering. It will cycle off and then they sit until the next short run to get the box back to temp. I had the same problem with chips bought at Acadamy so bought the AMAZN tray. It may seem a little pricey but works well. In your case I would try cutting the cookies less that 1/4" and crumble them up. Save the saw dust and add it to the crumbles in the tray. Not tried that but the dust might help.

A big issue with the pellets most here us is that they need to be dry. I learned here about putting them through two sessions for 2-3 minutes each in the microwave then lighting them while they are still hot. You might try that with the small wood chunks.

You could try lighting a small fire and putting smoldering coals in the feed chute to dump into the tray during the cook. They could keep what is in there smoldering. I have not tried that but ...


----------



## marctrees (Nov 13, 2016)

Sundown - Makes sense, I will cut 1/4" discs, and smash up.

I will be doing first smoke of Turkey at 325, on a cool day, out of sun, so that should help some w element staying on more.        Marc


----------



## marctrees (Nov 13, 2016)

Sundown - Makes sense, I will cut 1/4" discs, and smash up.

I will be doing first smoke of Turkey at 325, on a cool day, out of sun, so that should help some w element staying on more.        Marc


----------



## cmayna (Nov 13, 2016)

Marc,
Good luck on your turkey smoke.  Just...not too much wood.  TBS baby!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marctrees (Nov 19, 2016)

The cookies ( 1/4")  worked good.

About 3" diameter.

Some kind of Oak, quite dry

But next time, I will cut at 1/2".

They just smoked too rapidly, but I was running hot 300f+ w a 1500w element doing a 12 lb Turkey.

200 - 225 ish may have been better for the 1/4" thickness.

We did save the clean cutting dust, but didn't use much, cause cookies were smoking so fast anyway.  

Worked GREAT overall.    Marc


----------



## marctrees (Nov 19, 2016)

That "TBS" was difficult to achieve at all consistently.

Basically, 10 minute huge swing cycles 

Cookies were getting tooo hot and tooo quick.

Will do some stuff different next smoke, also AMNPS in time.   Marc


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 19, 2016)

Marctrees said:


> That "TBS" was difficult to achieve at all consistently.
> 
> Basically, 10 minute huge swing cycles
> 
> ...


LOL---I went through all that stuff 7 years ago.

Then went to the AMNS as soon as Todd invented it.

Then the AMNPS as soon as he invented that one. Still use it all the time.

Anything else gives me a Headache!!

Bear


----------

